# A little pleassssseeeeeeee



## PhilBell (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all

As the title says Im new to the forum although I have read a load of posts prior to registering.

I am currently researching all things canadaian and hope to convince the better half that immigrating is the way forward as the UK/Scotland is going to the dogs and is becominning and increasinglly depressing place to live.

I have done loads and loads of research and have pretty much convinced myself that Alberta is the place for me but I have a couple of questions if anyone can help me out.

I have completed a four year apprenticeship and gained an NVQ level 2 and 3 in Heating and Ventilation installation, I worked on the tools for about 9 - 10 years then moved in to the office and have worked as a mechanical project manager for 6 years, unfortunatly I have not re attended college and turned my expierence into qualifications. 

My question is would my expierence be taken into account when looking for employment or would it be wise to go to college and further my education prior to arriving in Canada. If so where is the best place to research the best way forward for training.

I know this all a bit long winded and any help would be appreciated ideally from anyone who is working in the plumbing or heating industry within Alberta

Many Thanks Phil


My God I do go on a bit


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

PhilBell said:


> Hi all
> 
> As the title says Im new to the forum although I have read a load of posts prior to registering.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately NVQs are not recognized in Canada. You will require better qualifications to work at "your" trade in Canada. Also Heating and Ventilation engineers are not on THE LIST.


----------



## PhilBell (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Auld Yin.

Although Heating and Ventilation engineer is not specifically on the list (i believe this to be cross over trade within Canada) I have read the job descriptions and would qualify under the Steamfitter/Pipefitter as my I am qualifies as a pipefitter/welder.

I am looking to see if there is anywhere I can go to get my expierence converted into canadian qualifications through additional training etc. I know ultimatly I have to complete the "red seal" certification but I would have to get up to speed on the canadian code etc prior to taking this exam which I can also only sit when in Canada.


----------

